# Lighting FX Flicker Unit Makes Prop Mask Move Its Mouth



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

*Lighting FX Flicker Unit Makes Halloween Prop Mask Mouth Move*

This was a happy accident when I was taping one of my Life-size props with a foam pumpkin with sharp teeth mask. It's cool how the teeth move like he's talking 

I show and describe the Lighting FX Unit I got a few years ago. I really like it.


----------

